# Excision of Suture Granuloma



## carol52 (Apr 25, 2012)

Can anyone come up witha good CPT code for an Excision of a Suture Granuloma other than code 49900 ?  Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## koatsj (Apr 26, 2012)

Where was the suture granuloma located? Did you look at I & R codes (10120-10121)?


----------

